# Hypoglycemia?



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyone else ever have this happen?   This morning I made pancakes and syrup for breakfast..  A few hours later, I was out shopping with hubby and I started to get shaky.. my legs felt weak and I started feeling hot and sweaty..  Hubby has had that happen before and ran and got me a candy bar and a bottle of water... which I wolfed down...  within 10 minutes I started to feel better.  He said it was hypoglycemia..brought on by a sweet breakfast..    I have never had that happen... I am NOT diabetic..   Anyone else?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 21, 2015)

Nope.  Had pancakes yesterday with plenty of syrup and my legs never shook.

They only shake when the "stuff" hits the fan when I get bawled out cause I didn't take out the trash.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 21, 2015)

I get a headache if I get too hungry, and sugar makes it worse as it wears off so quickly.  I don't get shaky though, just feel yucky and get a headache.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Anyone else ever have this happen?   This morning I made pancakes and syrup for breakfast..  A few hours later, I was out shopping with hubby and I started to get shaky.. my legs felt weak and I started feeling hot and sweaty..  Hubby has had that happen before and ran and got me a candy bar and a bottle of water... which I wolfed down...  within 10 minutes I started to feel better.  He said it was hypoglycemia..brought on by a sweet breakfast..    I have never had that happen... I am NOT diabetic..   Anyone else?



I was tested for and told I had diabetes 9 years ago ,( lost quite a bit of weight since ) however I have never had high blood sugar ,if I don't eat something every 5 hours I get all weak , I recently collapsed in the middle of the night which resulted in me being admitted to hospital for a  few days ,I've had tests for stroke to seizures but nothing has showed up I feel it had something to do with low blood sugar ( I now test my blood before going  to bed if it's below 5 , I  have something to eat) I requested a print out at the chemist yesterday for a BP medication side effects ,that I take and it states on the info that it can affect blood sugar ( I requested this due to constant low BS) 
It may be wise for you to invest in a blood Glucose test kit ,available from chemists ( Well in Aus ) so you can test yourself if you feel that way again, or just for your own reference as I believe you have a medical training background


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, exactly!  Pancakes with syrup on an empty stomach does it to me every time, but it usually only takes 30 minutes or so.  Worse with caffeinated coffee.  Add some fat & protein (like a fried egg on top of the pancakes) and I'll bet it doesn't happen.  It's the sudden sugar overload, so your body over-reacts to combat it, which then drops the blood sugar level too low. From what I've read, I don't think it's anything to worry about, but it sure is ugly when it happens.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 21, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Yes, exactly!  Pancakes with syrup on an empty stomach does it to me every time, but it usually only takes 30 minutes or so.  Worse with caffeinated coffee.  Add some fat & protein (like a fried egg on top of the pancakes) and I'll bet it doesn't happen.  It's the sudden sugar overload, so your body over-reacts to combat it, which then drops the blood sugar level too low. From what I've read, _*I don't think it's anything to worry about*_, but it sure is ugly when it happens.



Sorry to disagree Nancy, but my doctor and what I've read from the Mayo Clinic say different.  

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hypoglycemia/basics/definition/CON-20021103


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Yes, exactly!  Pancakes with syrup on an empty stomach does it to me every time, but it usually only takes 30 minutes or so.  Worse with caffeinated coffee.  Add some fat & protein (like a fried egg on top of the pancakes) and I'll bet it doesn't happen.  It's the sudden sugar overload, so your body over-reacts to combat it, which then drops the blood sugar level too low. From what I've read, I don't think it's anything to worry about, but it sure is ugly when it happens.



Yes.. Especially with the cafinated coffee... I believe this... happens to hubby everytime he has a very sweet breakfast..  Never happended to me though and it was scary... A chocolate bar did the trick.. 

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/conditions/a4460/hypoglycaemia-low-blood-glucose-in-non-diabetic-people/

Reactive hypoglycaemia is possibly the most common reason for hypoglycaemia in non-diabetics but is often overdiagnosed.
This form of hypoglycaemia is probably caused by an overproduction of insulin from the pancreas after a large meal with a lot of carbohydrates.
The insulin can still be detected even after several hours, although the level should be back to normal at this time. This condition is probably most common in overweight people and those with Type 2 diabetes, where the large demand for insulin can sometimes cause too much insulin to be produced in the pancreas. There is some evidence to suggest that reactive hypoglycaemia can precede Type 2 diabetes.


Hypoglycaemia can cause some or all of the following symptoms:


paleness
trembling
perspiration
a feeling of weakness
rapid heartbeat
hunger
agitation
difficulty concentrating
irritability
fatigue
blurred vision
temporary loss of consciousness
convulsions
coma.
These symptoms will often occur about three to four hours after a meal.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Anyone else ever have this happen?   This morning I made pancakes and syrup for breakfast..  A few hours later, I was out shopping with hubby and I started to get shaky.. my legs felt weak and I started feeling hot and sweaty..  Hubby has had that happen before and ran and got me a candy bar and a bottle of water... which I wolfed down...  within 10 minutes I started to feel better.  He said it was hypoglycemia..brought on by a sweet breakfast..    I have never had that happen... I am NOT diabetic..   Anyone else?



Yep happens to me and I have to be extremely careful, must avoid pancakes and syrup Used to love that Denny's pancake special, but everytime after eating it, being it was the first food consumption of the day usually, I would experience this.  



Son_of_Perdition said:


> Sorry to disagree Nancy, but my doctor and what I've read from the Mayo Clinic say different.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hypoglycemia/basics/definition/CON-20021103



S_O_P you are correct, this is what I had mentioned in an earlier thread about being careful about with self treatments and what one takes into the body.  The time it was quite sever and I felt myself in and out of consciousness, I had presence of mind to call 911 though by this time much of the spell had passed I was take to the hospital for further observation as I was still in a little bit of a state of disorientation.  Hypoglycemia, it is a very dangerous condition if not gotten under control.  One can suffer irreversible damages even death can happen if the blood sugar drops too low and goes untreated for too long.  It's a very serious matter as much as high blood sugar and more immediate.  It's actually what happens often when a diabetic suffers from insulin overload.  Not all cases are sever, only happen to some maybe once or twice and treatment is quite simple, but, the condition itself isn't anything to not take serious.

Eating properly is one important factor in keeping the condition under control, my doctors advise me to not skip meals.  I'm not diabetic, but, I do suffer from sugar lows and one of my issues at times is waiting too late in the day to eat.

PS, agree with QS on the reactive hypoglycemic diagnosis in many of these cases.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 21, 2015)

I should also add, I used to work with a number of diabetic patients who went through this and often had to give them OJ or a piece of candy, but I had one patient who couldn't ever get her insulin just right and often had to get her to the emergency room, this was one of the reasons I knew what I was experiencing myself was nothing to just sit and wait at home with as one could easily slip into a coma with this condition depending on the severity.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

I feel better now... but have been intensely hungry all day for some reason.. I usually don't experience that ravenous hunger..  It's getting better.. 

NOte to self... skip pancakes and syrup...  Normally I don't eat sweet things for breakfast.. but every so often I get a taste for pancakes..  today was the day.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 21, 2015)

One of the symptoms of diabetes 


*Increased hunger.* Without enough insulin to move sugar into your cells, your muscles and organs become depleted of energy. This triggers intense hunger.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> One of the symptoms of diabetes
> 
> 
> *Increased hunger.* Without enough insulin to move sugar into your cells, your muscles and organs become depleted of energy. This triggers intense hunger.



Yes...  Polydypsia... polyphagia..  and Polyuria...   Some say the there is a fourth P of diabetes... poikilocytosis... only a doc would find that one in a blood smear


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2015)

If I eat way too many carbs  -- like pancakes and syrup -- I get very sleepy and sluggish feeling.  

I do get feeling dizzy and so on if I'm rushing in the morning and don't eat something for breakfast.  I would have this happen sometimes back when I was working.  It's a very scary feeling -- I'd feel as if my insides were trembling.  I'd drink some tea with sugar or eat a small piece of candy or an orange and would feel better.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 21, 2015)

Quite often, the worst was when I gave blood several years ago. Fortunate that middle daughter was there too and she could drive. I went to the ladies room and as I washed my hands the room darkened and spun. Fortunate too I had glucose tabs in my bag. They told her to drive us home. Since then I know the symptoms well. Something  very sweet to drink usually does the trick.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 22, 2015)

Back to normal today....  Eggs for breakfast today...lol!!


----------



## imp (Nov 22, 2015)

I can eat anything, anytime, in any quantity which seems adequate to appease my appallingly constant hunger, and go on with the business at hand with little or no effect at all on functioning as usual. 

My Pharmacist friend in Utah declared me a "very lucky guy".  

I am, that.    imp


----------



## oldman (Nov 23, 2015)

I have hypoglycemia. It was found in me back in the late 60's. I had to go to several doctors to find out what was going on. A few doctors treated me for nerves and some treated me for panic attack syndrome. (I can't think of the actual name.) I was also treated for anxiety attacks. None of which I believed and none of their prescriptions worked. Finally, my uncle in Ohio suggested that I go to the Cleveland Clinic for testing. Back in those days, the only way a person got in there was to get a referral from another doctor. So, my doctor set up an appointment with the clinic's chief of Endocrinology. He scheduled me for a 5-hour glucose tolerance test, which is how he found the Hypoglycemia. 

For years, I had to take a pill and follow a specified diet. I also carried chocolate bars and sometimes oranges with me or at least have them handy and available. After just a few short months, I had it under control, but I still keep chocolate near by and have to use it maybe one to two times per year. I have learned that by eating several small meals a day works for me. Protein and sugars are necessary, even though I try to avoid sugar. Eggs, chicken, fish, cheese, orange juice and lean red meat are all good. The thing that I had to remember was that the more active I was the more sugars I burned, which in turn could bring on an attack and when the bottom dropped out, it happened very quickly. Sweats, shakes and just a feeling of being weak and useless were my symptoms. I never passed out, thankfully. After I got it under control, it was easy to keep under control. I don't believe that mine was a real severe case compared to some that I had heard about.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2015)

That was exactly how I felt on Saturday OM...  it was pretty frightening..  My legs were weak and my knees were shaky.. like I was going to fall... I started feeling very warm and sweaty...  I never felt like I was going to pass out though... and that Hershey bar hubby got for me really helped after about 15 minutes..  I wolfed that down with a bottle of water...  Thankfully, we were in a grocery store where it was very quickly available.  .. Then the rest of the day I felt very tired and VERY hungry...     Yesterday I had eggs and toast.. and felt great all day. No symptoms at all..


----------



## oldman (Nov 23, 2015)

I learned many years ago, both on my own and from the doctor at the Cleveland Clinic, Dr. Eversman, who I am sure has passed away by now, that taking in protein lasts longer than a candy bar. A candy bar is quick sugar that will bring you back in 10-15 and then as time goes on, I would feel even better minutes, but protein, which eventually turns into sugar will last longer. So, in the morning, I have different things, sometimes oranges and bananas, sometimes eggs, sometimes sugar coated cereal and so on. I also make sure to eat lunch, even if it is a light lunch, but not just empty calories, like I may have a PB&J sandwich, egg sandwich, cheese and cracker and so on again. I especially like the Laughing Cow small spreadable cheese on Townhouse crackers. Maybe a small salad, or anything that 'slowly' turns into protein. It's really all about duet.

I once had an attack (age 20) that I thought that I was dying. All of a sudden my whole body just went limp and I had no use of anything. I was limp, sweating profusely and shaking like a leaf on a tree in high wind. I made it to the kitchen and poured myself a huge bowl of Rice Crispies with plenty of sugar on it. After 15 minutes or so, I started coming back. But, like you, I wasn't worth crap most of the rest of the day. That was my worse day ever.


----------



## 4camin (Feb 1, 2021)

QuickSilver said:


> Anyone else ever have this happen?   This morning I made pancakes and syrup for breakfast..  A few hours later, I was out shopping with hubby and I started to get shaky.. my legs felt weak and I started feeling hot and sweaty..  Hubby has had that happen before and ran and got me a candy bar and a bottle of water... which I wolfed down...  within 10 minutes I started to feel better.  He said it was hypoglycemia..brought on by a sweet breakfast..    I have never had that happen... I am NOT diabetic..   Anyone else?


yes the same happens to me, I was shaky, and sweaty.   I had to get some food and started to eat and felt better afterwards.


----------



## win231 (Feb 2, 2021)

QuickSilver said:


> Anyone else ever have this happen?   This morning I made pancakes and syrup for breakfast..  A few hours later, I was out shopping with hubby and I started to get shaky.. my legs felt weak and I started feeling hot and sweaty..  Hubby has had that happen before and ran and got me a candy bar and a bottle of water... which I wolfed down...  within 10 minutes I started to feel better.  He said it was hypoglycemia..brought on by a sweet breakfast..    I have never had that happen... I am NOT diabetic..   Anyone else?


Pancakes & syrup.  I'm drooling just thinking about it.  But since I'm diabetic, all I can do is think.
When I was 10, I had hypoglycemia & passed out in school.  That day, I skipped breakfast & that 1-mile bike ride was all it took.  I didn't know what was wrong while I walked to class; my legs didn't want to work & my fingers were completely numb.  The last thing I remember was looking at the girl in front of me & thinking, "Why is her ponytail spinning?"
I was unconscious for at least 25 minutes.  The school nurse wouldn't let me back in school until I saw a doctor.  Would you believe he didn't test my blood sugar?  Over the next few years, I started to connect that "About to faint" feeling with being hungry.  That became diabetes 45 years later.
Well, syrup is a very concentrated sugar; it takes 40 gallons of sap to make one gallon of syrup.  1 tablespoon has 14 gms sugar, & who has only 1 tablespoon?  As a kid, I'd have half the bottle - sometimes without any pancakes.  I keep syrup in the house - to treat hypoglycemia, when I _*want*_ a blood sugar spike.
3 pancakes have 150 gms carbs.  That would cause a blood sugar spike, which would cause an insulin spike & many people--including non diabetics--would feel bad before their blood sugar returned to normal.

Try fruit for breakfast - only 15 gms carbs/serving & the added fiber slows down digestion, which slows down the conversion to sugar so you don't get that spike.
I'll be dreaming about pancakes & syrup tonight......


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 2, 2021)

I have had it happen and I am diabetic. It happens sometimes when my blood sugar gets too low...for whatever reason. At least your husband rushed to get what you needed. If I was with my husband and he was talking to someone (which he loved to do), I'd get "wait a minute"...his "minute" could be 20 minutes. I had to tell him that I didn't have a minute! So I learned I'd better keep snacks and candy with me which diabetics are supposed to do anyway. My doctor suggested I keep juice with me too.

About two months ago I went to the supermarket and had eaten breakfast much earlier. I forgot to eat a snack before I left the house. When I got half way around the store, I started getting the symptoms you described. I knew I had to get something with sugar in it but didn't want to open something that would spill out in the cart. Luckily I found a bag of Little Debbie mini donuts with the fold top that secures. I could only eat two but they did the trick. I still have some in the freezer.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 2, 2021)

This happens to my husband every once in awhile. Not sure what brings in on because every time the situation is different.  It happened more often when he was younger (middle aged) than it does now. I will have to go back and read that Mayo Clinic article.


----------



## gloria (Feb 2, 2021)

Happens to me when I eat dark chocolate


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 2, 2021)

I just knew there was a song in all this...






By the way, I also have hypoglycemia.  I had the test with the sickly sweet orange flavored crap some years ago.

Tony


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 2, 2021)

Have had that since I was a kid and caffeine makes it a lot worse!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 5, 2021)

I control my hypoglycemia with diet.  I am not diabetic, but it runs in my family.   A high protein diet takes care of it.  I've been doing this for 45 years.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2021)

QuickSilver said:


> Anyone else ever have this happen?   This morning I made pancakes and syrup for breakfast..  A few hours later, I was out shopping with hubby and I started to get shaky.. my legs felt weak and I started feeling hot and sweaty..  Hubby has had that happen before and ran and got me a candy bar and a bottle of water... which I wolfed down...  within 10 minutes I started to feel better.  He said it was hypoglycemia..brought on by a sweet breakfast..    I have never had that happen... I am NOT diabetic..   Anyone else?


Yes, that happens to me occasionally, usually when I've been feeling unwell and have not given myself enough time to recover before doing something energetic. A sit-down and something to eat cures it.


----------

